# 53 year old mule has finally left us



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Thats so sad, he had a long and wonderfull life though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Rest in peace Homer. :-(


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Poor old fellow. RIP


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful old man. Rest in peace, sweetheart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He had a long life..cared for very much. Sure looked like a sweet fellow. RIP Homer.


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Love that face! He looks so sweet.

Rest peacefully Homer.


----------



## Nakiska (Dec 28, 2012)

FIFTY-THREE!!! WOW!!! Bless you Homer!

My mare will be officially 25 on February 26th...hard to believe...I worry about how soon her last day may come...not that she's close..but, one never knows. Homer making it to 53 gives me much hope for my Nakiska. 

Rest in peace Homer, I can tell by seeing your sweet face, you blessed many lives in your 53 years.

Toni and Nakiska


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW! Fifty-three! 

That's truly amazing. His owner must have been doing an incredible job to keep him in good health for so long. It warms my heart to hear about the oldies and their cherished golden years. It sounds like he really got to know just how much his people loved him and were willing to do for him in his final moments. I imagine that it would have been a very good feeling to end on.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

RIP Homer!

53 is remarkable. We had a 50 year old QH mare (not registered so technically not completely provable unfortunately. His old owners never updated her registry as a 20 year old and after 20 a horse is considered to be dead unless picture updated yearly) who passed this past year as well. Its amazing how hardy some of them are!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks you all, for your kind thoughts. He was such a sweet mule.

Fifty-three IS remarkable, but my BO took wonderful care of him. He wasn't even kept in the pastures like the rest, the barn and surrounding area is where he hung out, with a 31 year-old QH mare. They were pals and would visit all of the horses in their different pastures through the fences. (The mare is still alive and healthy, giving riding lessons).


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

RIP Homer  He was amazing.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh gosh....sweetest...face...ever.

RIP. *hugs*


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry, he lived a long life, and a happy one too. He had such a sweet face. Rest in peace Homer.


----------



## WhiteHorse (Dec 23, 2012)

He has such a sweet face ... I'm so sorry for your loss . Rest in peace Homer


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks, you guys.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear, atleast he had a long and wonderful life.


----------

